# Athearn Blue Box GP40



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I took my step son's Blue Box GP40 BN engine apart to see if I would have room for a Digitrax HO SDH164D decoder with sound. It looks like it will be a fairly easy conversion. Looks like it has enough room inside for the decoder and the attached speaker. I like how this inexpensive model is made with the weight down low between the trucks and enough empty space inside the shell for a decoder and small speaker. I think I will add a tail light also. This model is about 7 years old and the metal handrails have rusted which I kind of like the natural weathering. My plan is to convert to DCC and sound and make him a glass shelf unit for him to display in his room with the 3 matching passenger cars. Maybe weather the cars a bit too. This will be my christmas present to him.
-Art


----------

